# Shuttleservice Riva - Oberstdorf GESUCHT !!!



## bikemaster22 (21. März 2012)

*Hallo Bike- und AlpenXler, *

wir - 3 Personen - wollen am 28.07.2012 von unserem AlpenX (Joe Route) wieder zurück von Riva nach Oberstdorf fahren. Da die meisten Shuttelservie Firmen fahren erst ab vier Personen, wir suchen also noch 1-4 Mitfahrer für das oben genannte Datum.

Preisliche würde sich der Preis pro Person dann natürlich auch günstiger gestalten.

Sollte jemand Lust, Zeit und den Platz im Auto/Bus haben uns drei incl. Bike und Rucksack von Riva mit nach Oberstdorf zurück zu nehmen, sind wir auch gerne bereit den üblichen Shuttelpreis (ca. 90 p. Pers.) an Euch privat zu zahlen! 

Wir sind über jedes Angebot dankbar - in diesem Sinne - 

KETTE RECHTS


----------



## Heide-Daniel (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon das Angebot von Bike-N-Ride gesehen? Die fahren meines erachtens auch kleine Gruppen für 80 Euro von Riva nach Oberstdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster22 (22. März 2012)

Danke für die Info - habe Bike-N-Ride gleich mal angeschrieben und warte nun auf Antwort.


----------



## muddymartin (23. März 2012)

Wir haben 2010 sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem PKW-Überführungsservice von http://www.transalp-shuttle.com gemacht. Schlüssel des PWK geht vorab per Einschreiben an die Firma, diese holt dann am Starttermin das Fahrzeug am Startort ab, parkt es dann die Woche über auf dem Firmeneigenen Parkplatz und fährt das Auto am Ankunftstag (samt Koffer mit frischer Wäsche etc.) in die Unterkunft am Gardasee (oder einen anderen vereinbarten Treffpunkt) Kostenpunkt nach Oberstdorf 210EUR inkl. Maut. Bei drei Personen lohnt sich das schon. Damit kann man die Heimreise antreten, wann man Lust hat und ist völlig flexibel. Würde ich wieder so machen.


----------



## elbaner (23. März 2012)

Transalpshuttle kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## st-bike (23. März 2012)

Hallo kann dir [FONT="][URL="http://www.mypersonaldriver.de/"]www.mypersonaldriver.de[/URL][/FONT] empfehlen. Der fährt euch ganz individuell und ist nicht wirklich teurer als der Rest. Ich habe bei ihm für 2 Personen gebucht und der Preis ist jetzt schon fest, auch wenn niemand weiter dazu kommt.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## bikemaster22 (24. März 2012)

...schon mal besten Dank an ALLE für Eure Hilfe  

Bike-N-Ride hat leider nur noch einen Platz für das angegebene Datum frei, was sehr schade ist, da Bike-N-Ride mit 80 p.P. mit Abstand am günstigsten ist!

An die Möglichkeit mit der Pkw Überführung via transalp-shuttle habe ich  auch schon gedacht. Preislich ist diese Möglichkeit aber wenig attraktiv - vor allem wegen der "Grauzone" im Versicherungsschutz, wenn man keine VK Kfz-Versicherung hat...

mypersonaldriver.de hat mir auch umgehend auf meine Anfrage geantwortet und schickt mir heute Abend ein Angebot. Preislich liegen wir hier bei 99 p.P. und ist somit bis jetzt mein Favorit 

Für weitere Angebote bzw. Links bin ich weiterhin dankbar!

Jetzt gehts erst mal aufs bike - das GENIALE Wetter genießen!!


----------



## Heide-Daniel (24. März 2012)

Hallo Bikemaster22,

auf meiner Homepage habe ich eine Liste mit Transalp Shuttle Anbieter zusammen gestellt. Da du bei bei meinem ersten Tipp Bike-N-Ride nicht weiter gekommen bist, hier einmal der Link zur Liste mit den Transalp Shuttle Anbietern.

Zur Vervollständigung fehlen dann noch Zionreisen.ch sowie arturstransfer.com die ich noch nicht in meine Website eingebunden habe.


----------



## Anselm_X (24. März 2012)

Weiss nicht genau, ob es den immer noch gibt, aber zumindest von/nach MÜNCHEN gibt es noch den "Lagoshuttle". Guckt Ihr hier:

http://www.lago-shuttle.com

VG, Anselm


----------



## Alex! (24. März 2012)

Kann http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Shuttle.html auch empfehlen.
Bin damit auch letztes Jahr zurückgefahren. Alles völlig problemlos!

Entspanntes Heimfahren zu humanen Preisen!

Alex


----------



## oliver7701 (25. März 2012)

Fahre einen Tag später, also am 29.7.12, zurück. Mit mehreren wird es bestimmt günstiger.
Bikemaster, welche GPS Daten nehmt ihr für die Joe Route?
Gruß, oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster22 (25. März 2012)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Fahre einen Tag später, also am 29.7.12, zurück. Mit mehreren wird es bestimmt günstiger.
> Bikemaster, welche GPS Daten nehmt ihr für die Joe Route?
> Gruß, oli



Wir planen am Freitag den 20.07. in Oberstdorf zu starten und wollen am Donnerstag Abend in Riva ankommen. Da wir von Oberstdorf noch ca. 1000km an die Nordsee weiterfahren müssen, wird uns die Rückreise am Sonntag zu stressig...

Wahrscheinlich werden wir mit mypersonaldriver.de zurück Shuttlen. Solltest Du für Sonntag noch kein Shuttle gefunden haben - bike-n-ride hat für Sonntag den 29.07. noch drei Plätze frei!!! Preislich bist Du da mit 80 incl. aller Nebenkosten dabei. Günstiger wird es wahrscheinlich nichts werden 

Zum navigieren (EDGE 800) nutzen wir diesen bereits gefahrenen Track der Joe Route: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23469.html
Ein bekannter ist diesen auch schon abgefahren! Soll alles ganz gut geklappt haben...

Wann wolltest Du/Ihr in Oberstdorf starten und hast Du Änderungen an der "klassischen" Tour vorgenommen. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja  und viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung


----------



## tobone (25. März 2012)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem shuttle. Aber unter 80Euro scheint da nicht viel zu gehen oder?


----------



## bikemaster22 (25. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem shuttle. Aber unter 80Euro scheint da nicht viel zu gehen oder?



Hier gehts für 65 nach München bzw. 60 nach Oberstdorf - weiß aber nicht ob der Bus dieses Jahr auch fährt!! Habe noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. 

http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Shuttle.html


*THE BIKE BUS*


...eine regelmäßige Busverbindung wird ab dem 03.07.2010 eingerichtet.

Immer Samstags und Sonntags starten unsere Busse an der Tourismusinformation in Riva.

*Hier die Fakten*:
Tourismus Information Riva del Garda
Treffpunkt:
9:30 Uhr
Abfahrt:
München       Ankunft ca. 13:40 Uhr    Abfahrt ca.  14:00 Uhr
Stopp:
Oberstdorf    Ankunft ca. 16:30 Uhr
Ziel:
München        65.-    Oberstdorf      60.-


...günstiger gehts NICHT!!!


----------



## oliver7701 (26. März 2012)

Perfekt, fahre auch mit Edge 800. Die Tracks von HvdH waren mir bislang nicht bekannt. Werde ich mal sichten, sieht gut aus, vielen dank  bike´n ride habe ich angeschrieben, der preis ist echt i.o.

Wir fahren zu zweit am 22.7. in oberstdorf los. Wenn ihr per Bike von der Nordsee angereist seid, holen wir euch unterwegs ein ;-)))))


----------



## tomtomba (28. März 2012)

wir haben uns jetzt auch schon 2 mal von "Transalp-shuttle.com" das Auto bringen lassen. 
Das hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, daß man morgens von Riva aus direkt loskommt und nicht ewig nach z.b. Oberstdorf gondelt und erst am späten Nachmittag in Oberstdorf wegkommt. Und ein ganz entscheidender Faktor war, daß im Auto frische Wäsche war.. 
Und ne Kiste Bier  
Der Bernd Bleicher ist da sehr zuverlässig und fährt auch sehr defensiv was ich am zurückgestellten Boardcomputer sehen konnte. Mein Auto hat noch nie so wenig verbraucht  
lg
Tom


----------



## tobone (28. März 2012)

Wenn man einen Shuttle bucht, können die einen auch unterwegs rausschmeißen, z.B. in der Gegend vom Brenner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (28. März 2012)

bikemaster22 schrieb:


> Hier gehts für 65 nach München bzw. 60 nach Oberstdorf - weiß aber nicht ob der Bus dieses Jahr auch fährt!! Habe noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten.
> 
> http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Shuttle.html
> 
> ...günstiger gehts NICHT!!!



Sorry, aber das klingt für mich zu gut um wahr zu sein!
Auch die Preisgestaltung ist komisch, warum kostet Oberstdorf weniger als München? (Sind nochmal gut 170 km weiter). Oder addieren sich die 60 EUR zu den 65? Und wegen der inzwischen gestiegenen Spritkosten wird es wohl nicht bei diesen Preisen geblieben sein...


----------



## bikemaster22 (28. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Shuttle bucht, können die einen auch unterwegs rausschmeißen, z.B. in der Gegend vom Brenner?



Sollte gehen - in meinem Vertrag steht das Zwischenhalte auf direkter Strecke möglich sind...




> Sorry, aber das klingt für mich zu gut um wahr zu sein!
> Auch die Preisgestaltung ist komisch, warum kostet Oberstdorf weniger als München? (Sind nochmal gut 170 km weiter). Oder addieren sich die 60 EUR zu den 65? Und wegen der inzwischen gestiegenen Spritkosten wird es wohl nicht bei diesen Preisen geblieben sein...



Ich habe auf meine Nachfrage per email keine Antwort auf die Frage des wöchentlich Shuttleservice erhalten. Nur das für meine individuelle Anfrage keine Plätze mehr verfügbar sind.

Ich habe bereits über mypersonaldriver.de gebucht


----------



## oliver7701 (4. April 2012)

danke für die ratschläge, habe jetzt bei *bike n ride *einen platz nach oberstdorf bekommen. hoffe auch, dass man mich vorher irgendwo rausschmeissen kann. 
die brauchen ziemlich lange um auf e-mails zu reagieren...


----------



## Biker-Max (22. Januar 2013)

Super, danach hatte ich gesucht!
Wer einen wirklich preiswerten Shuttleservice   München möchte, wird hier nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Hofbiker (16. März 2013)

Ich habe mit diesem Anbieter auch eine gute Erfahrung gemacht!

Angebot und Preisleistung für den Transport von Riva nach Salzburg echt super, freundlich und zuvorkommende Bearbeitung durch die Mitarbeiter im Büro! 

Rindfleisch Reisen in Innsbruck


----------

